# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Etelä-Espoon yöbussiliikenteen ongelmakohdat

## golemus

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää muiden ihmisten näkemyksiä Etelä-Espoon yöbussiliikenteen ongelmakohdista.

Ensimmäinen ja ajankohtaisempi näistä on yhteydet Otaniemestä Länsi-Espooseen mukaanlukien länsimetron ohittavat alueet. Miten voi olla yöllä niin paljon vaikeampi päästä liikkumaan länsimetron reittiä kuin päivällä? Erityisesti Otaniemestä on yöllä todella huonot yhteydet yöllä, ja alue on todella monelle opiskelu tai työpaikka.

4.3. alkavassa uudistuksessa on sentään vähän parannusta, bussi 551N (HKI-Meilahti-Otaniemi-Tapiola) reittiä on pidennetty ja nyt reitille kuuluu myös Westendinasema, mutta kotiinpalamisen kannalta tärkeä Tapiolansolmun bussipysäkki puuttuu edelleen reitiltä.

Kun metro lopettaa liikennöinnin niin Tapiolan terminaalia keskeisemmäksi solmukohdaksi muuttuu tuo puuttuva Tapiolansolmu Länsiväylällä. Siitä menee ohi isoin määrä Etelä-Espoon yöbusseja. Mielestäni on perusteltua, että metron lopetettua liikennöinnin sekä 550 että 551 pysähtyvät Tapiolan bussiterminaalin lisäksi Westendinaseman ja Tapiolansolmun vieressä. Kuvassa yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu ongelmaan, se pidentää bussien reittejä 500-800m eli kyse on hyvin pienestä investoinnista.




Toinen, huomattavasti isompaa ihmisjoukkoa koskeva ongelmakohta on se, että Etelä-Espoon yöbussilinjat eivät pääty rautatieasemalle vaan Kampin bussiterminaaliin. Tällöin jos yöllä pitää liikkua vaikka Kalliosta Espooseen tulee liikennevälinettä vaihtaessa 800m kävelymatkaa Rautatietorilta Kampin terminaaliin, tai vielä pidempi 1000m jos tulee vaikka lentokentältä tai muualta pääradan varrelta I-junalla ja kävelee Rautatieasemalta Kamppiin.

Miksi eivät Espoon yöbussilinjat voisi päättyä Rautatietorilla (tai Elieliaukiolle) asti? Reitti ja pysäkit on olemassa (Ruoholahdenkatu, Malminrinne, Kampintori, Simonkatu, Kaivokatu) ja sitä on hiljattain käytetty tilapäisbussiliikenteessä (01/2019) kun metro oli pois käytöstä asetinlaiteremontin takia. Rautatietorille myös mahtuisi bussit koska kapasiteetti ei ole lähellekään täynnä yöllä, ja yöllä reitti olisi myös kohtuu nopeasti ajettavissa ruuhkien puuttuessa. Kattelin kartasta ja tiet Rautatietorilta myös Kampin suuntaan näyttää niin tilavilta ettei busseilla olisi ongelmia kääntyä niissä.

Olen kävellyt yöllä lukuisia kertoja tuon Rautatietori-Kamppi välin, välillä lumimyrskyssä tai erittäin huonossa säässä ja joka kerta ihmetellyt että eikö Suomessa oikeesti pystytä parempaan vaihtamiseen ehkä maan keskeisimmällä joukkoliikenteen solmukohdalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:16 ----------

Itse liputan senkin puolesta että 550 liikkuisi myös yöllä, mutta kyse lienee isommasta investoinnista ja HSL näyttää rajanneen poikittaisliikenteen suurimmaksi osaksi pois yöliikenteestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

On kyllä kumma että kun kello on 23:30 niin Helsinki palaa 1970-luvulle mitä joukkoliikenteeseen tulee!

Olen aina ollut sitä mieltä, että jos metroa ei voida likennöidä yöllä, niin sitä korvaamaan pitä laittaa kulkemaan yöbussi Vuosaaresta-Matinkylään joka kulkee mahdollisiman tarkkaan samaa reittiä kuin metro. 

t. Rainer

----------


## LimoSWN

Hsl haluaa pitää kampissa, jossa on vartiointia ja muuta turvapalvelua. Lisäksi lippujen myynti ja tarkastus voidaan tehdä keskitetysti.
Tuota lenkkiä kampista R. Torille ei haluta tehdä ihan vain siksi, että kamppiin on helpompaa ajaa Länsiväylältä. Toinen on raha, kumpi tahansa  onkaan painavampi, kuin toinen.

Vaikka tuota matkaa tuleekin yöllä, kuin päivällä, ei tuo niin paha rasti ole, ellei oikeasti kävele jonkun kepin kanssa, tai muu liikuntaeste. 

Itse olen tuota väliä kävellyt monesti, jopa kiireessä. Alle 8 minuuttia jopa.( hidasteena usein raitiovaunun valot manskulla) 

Tapiolansolmu olisi hyvä, johon olisi helppo vaihtaa portaat alas-tyylillä. 
Mutta mikään ei ole pysyvää, paitsi muutos.

----------

